# who's single?



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Ok, girls and guys...Pelican had a great couples thread(i'm not hijacking, he told me to do this) So, all you single people post up here. Who knows, there might be hope for a new couple.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

They're all gonna want to see a picture of your boat. rofl.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Hahaha, that'll keep em guessing, HUH!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Too many sane singles here!:rotfl:


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I take it your single....and out numbered by testosterone.......you shouldnt have trouble findin a new first mate...HA


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

LOL.. Single and Young.. LMAO...


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

*Too funny Jan!!!!!*

I'll jump in here - newly single since April 2006.

But yes - do you clean fish, show me your boat, and do you go both ways (live or artificial  )?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

You go, girl!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

redfishchick said:


> ok, whatever, this was just for fun, im not desperate, its not like i cant meet people, and im not that young, so laugh all you want


 Whoa do I sense a little passive aggressivness???NOW NOW


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Is that a Billystix Spiralstix I see in the picture? LOL........


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Yes it is, and he was also our sponsor


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I'll put in a good word for Ray. He's cute and sweet and a real fisherman. Now send him a picture of your boat. :wink:


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Ya, right, dont have a boat, its the famliy boat


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Back to the original question. I'm single and have my own boat. (I'll show you mine if you'll show me yours . ) (-: LOL


----------



## jbrown (Jan 16, 2006)

Haha I'm young single and............no boat, just a yak, sorry


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

so post ya'lls pics, its not really about a boat. hahaha


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Ohhh Yeahhhh!*

Gonna get good now!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm married but I do have a big boat :dance:


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

jbrown said:


> Haha I'm young single and............no boat, just a yak, sorry


But, he makes some killer baits. JB, maybe I you can come stay at our place and we can common law you after awhile. I have a shop you can work in :spineyes:

GCB


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i come with a majek...and a dodge


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm single. I hardly ever meet anyone because I'm always too busy. I have 2 boats that haven't seen the water since August. Stooopid job. Always thought I'd be married by now, but simple and single ain't so bad right now. Problem is I'm getting to the age that anyone who is old enough for me to date is divorced with issues, with kids, or has kids without ever being married. I ain't to the point where I'm comfortable with that just yet. - Coach


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I'm single. No boat. I still live in an apartment, though I'd love to be able to change that. I do love fishing and camping, though. Just haven't found anyone while doing either of those. Or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Single here...Boston Whaler...Ex-girlfriend said I fished to much a year ago...too bad for her...-Jake


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

*now*

if that aint fishin' I dont know what it is. However, I think the question was, who was single. Maybe I'm not getting something here, but it sounded like a real question, not a come on.

please correct me if I'm wrong.

sb:>


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Single and I'm staying that way... Because I can't afford to have a girl!!!!!! They just cost to much these days.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

SunRay said:


> and do you go both ways (live or artificial  )?


I don't feel like that comment has gotten NEARLY enough credit, that's ********************************* funny!!!!!!!

Maybe it's just my twisted since of humor......


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This is gonna get good when the boys get to work! :rotfl:

Is it OK to eat popcorn for breakfast?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

One at a time Jake, as I used to say (Its All Good) ! Patience and you have plenty of time trust me !!! 



Jake Reaves said:


> Single here...Boston Whaler...Ex-girlfriend said I fished to much a year ago...too bad for her...-Jake


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

i'm single, have boat, no kids and fish at least twice a week. i don't think i could fish this much otherwise.

michelle


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Love it! Fixing to be that way if I keep up these graveyards....and I mean seriously!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Waiting for the fun


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Am single, very busy and a bit looney  But never too busy to steal away and go fishing every so often


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

i'm not single but after that post you can come fising with the boys anytime.....good luck on your partner


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

There are a 3 single B listers that I know of...
















They like to fish...LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

chiefcharlie said:


> There are a 3 single B listers that I know of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good looking Conservative types too!


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Good looking Conservative types too!


 :rotfl:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Good looking Conservative types too!


Oops sorry...Make that 4..hand-sum, rich and de-bone-nair...

I forgot the "Short One"...














he only wade fishes on the low tide.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Not yet! but should be signing papers any day and getting everything. Yeeeee haaww! Gonnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaa stay that way for a while too after 20 yrs 2 months and then she hits forty and looses her mind. Its all good here, I wake up every morning too! Funny thing how women up and leave their 18 yr old son and husband to see what the world is about,,,,, dang it, Its about life and family moron! It bites, but nothing I did! Women just have a different outlook on life. Popcorn, peanuts, get your ice cold beer here!  I'mmmm free, free falling! yeeeee haw! :slimer: Just in time for hunting and fishing season to start.

LOL, two boats ,camper, house, truck, three four wheelers, two labs, one killer son(in colllege dual credit as a senior),same steady job for twenty one yrs, and my new partying self! All aps send to PM! rotflmao!:brew2: If it done today or tomorrow guess what I get for Christmas! 2 Funny!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I've tried to become single over the years....but the wife keeps saying something about my life insurance and after 18 yrs together it would be easier and cheaper on her to just have me killed, that way she gets the boat and its paid for lol

Good luck in your search redfish chick


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

See coachlaw, if you read waterspouts post you'll find what the 30-40 something ladies tell me. Women have not cornered the market on "issues" LOL and welcome back to the real jungle waterspout. The untamed and zany world of grown up dating. Definatly not for the easily discouraged.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh , by the way here is my picture!

sorrry Harbor, devil made me do it!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I aint sceeeerd of nothing! Except all the BS and germs of the world today! My buddy Medulla is single and thats all he does is hunt and fish. No schedule, no one to tell ya what to do, this might not be a bad deal once I'm over her. Even though I do wish she was back, Right NOW anyway! One day though, and soon I hope!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Oh , by the way here is my picture!
> 
> sorrry Harbor, devil made me do it!


PUT DOWN THE FOOD AND WADDLE AWAY FROM TEH DOUBLEWIDE CHAIR, IT IS FOR YOUR OWN SAFELY AND HEALTH!!!!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Hey, why do you think were 30 something and single? I could've been married a year ago, but I was smart enough to call the wedding off, or else I would be going through a divorce right now too! This isnt just about me trying to find someone, I just thought it would be a fun way for some single people to maybe meet.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That is just a scary scary pic Waterspout...lol


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Now that IS funny!:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Harbormaster said:


> Good looking Conservative types too!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Ah sheet...this thread is takin a turn!


Don't worry rojopescadagirlfriend...it was bound to happen!


----------



## "Speck Dr." (May 4, 2006)

*Excellent Post*

I am 32, single and have an offshore boat. PM if you would like to go fishing and get to know each other.

I don't have any good pics here at work other than this one taken after a workout.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Speck Dr. said:


> I am 32, single and have an offshore boat. PM if you would like to go fishing and get to know each other.
> 
> I don't have any good pics here at work other than this one taken after a workout.


1963 and you looking good for 43 Doc. wish I still had it like that. My six pack is in the ice chest! LMAO!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Im thinking..... Send picture of the new boat when you get it lol

I aint single so it doesnt matter lol

Thomas


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm single....anyone want to go out for a drink?

Here is my pic.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds like we need a 2 COOL SINGLES GATHERING..

& Spout..Not to bust your Bubble, But Medulla has a Lady he's Talkin too..& I hear..from a source, that a DATE will be in the Near future..

Oxx..


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

Look at the head on that!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Single here and having a blast 

SD


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Sounds like we need a 2 COOL SINGLES GATHERING..
> 
> & Spout..Not to bust your Bubble, But Medulla has a Lady he's Talkin too..& I hear..from a source, that a DATE will be in the Near future..
> 
> Oxx..


well Heck! congrats to the old geeezer! LOL you pappa him hitched I need some new buds. LOL


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I was not so long ago, gonna tie the knot in 17 days


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> I was not so long ago, gonna tie the not in 17 days


Congrats on the knot tyin' thats coming up.  Maybe one of these days I can fool mine into marrying me.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

ty sir. I have to say the idea of a 2Cool singles bash would be............well, 2Cool!


whoooooooo hooooooooo post #200!

*does a little dance*:dance:


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey redfishchick, I have a good friend that you might be interested in. His name is Harold. But all his friends call him Harry.


























.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> There are a 3 single B listers that I know of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that they love to hunt too.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Hello; my name is Nauwg'n.....................*



shanegair said:


> I'm single....anyone want to go out for a drink?
> 
> Here is my pic.


would you please be my friend...........


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Speck Dr. said:


> I am 32, single and have an offshore boat. PM if you would like to go fishing and get to know each other.
> 
> I don't have any good pics here at work other than this one taken after a workout.


heehee! Ya know, I still got a six pack myself........I keep it tucked right in behind my KEG!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> would you please be my friend...........


I thought we was friends.....


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah " Girl Friends "


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Beam me up Scottie...................they's no intelligent life down here! Spigot's over here dry humpin a fence post! :biggrin:

We've heard from most of the lollipop guild, but one's missing! Must be on the road! :rotfl:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

it is times like these that I am tempted to let spigot back out of his cage


waterspout said:


> well Heck! congrats to the old geeezer! LOL you pappa him hitched I need some new buds. LOL


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *waterspout*
> _well Heck! congrats to the old geeezer! LOL you pappa him hitched I need some new buds. LOL_





FishinChick© said:


> it is times like these that I am tempted to let spigot back out of his cage


FREE SPIGOT! LMAO!


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

> FREE SPIGOT! LMAO!
> __________________


Let Spigot let his people go! lmao


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Remember the B List...:biggrin: 
Speaking of a Devil..Wheres the Monkee..?
Everyone knows he's single..:rotfl:

Oxx,..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*single*

and older than dirt you guys are right about avalible ladys at an older age, The older you get the futher and futher in between they become.

Wes


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

entertaining thread. I am married but I am also told that I am just one fishing trip away from being single. Maybe I should tell her I am going fishing before I get up at 3:30am and start loading up my fishing poles.


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Remember the B List...:biggrin:
> Speaking of a Devil..Wheres the Monkee..?
> Everyone knows he's single..:rotfl:
> 
> Oxx,..


You know he is hiding out......:rotfl:


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

blonde_fishbait said:


> You know he is hiding out......:rotfl:


He's sleeping on the job again!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

that what the B-list is,,,,,,,,,,,,, Bachelor's! We just have a few married buds to keep us in line! rotfl! not!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I bet she'll think Oompa is cute.


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

He looks like *Frodo* from "Lord of the Rings!" LMAO


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

He reminds me of the Land of the Lost, Chaca or something like it .. I graduated with a guy that could have stuffed 4 pillows .. ??:tongue:



highspeed said:


> Hey redfishchick, I have a good friend that you might be interested in. His name is Harold. But all his friends call him Harry.
> 
> .


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Im single...*

....have TWO boats, a Majek and a Contender, and am always looking for a fishing female..


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Interesting thread. Scary at times, but still interesting.


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

Where's all the singles pic's??

*2Cool* will, "Hook You Up!"

This site is on the urge of being a dating service. LMAO


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Here;


> Single and I'm staying that way... Because I can't afford to have a girl!!!!!! They just cost to much these days.


Have to agree with this statement but if I get a good enough offer.... But am much younger than most of all the folks around here.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

anchor-boy said:


> Where's all the singles pic's??
> 
> *2Cool* will, "Hook You Up!"
> 
> This site is on the urge of being a dating service. LMAO


2CoolSingles.com coming soon....


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Single and watching my golf game improve everyday. Feels like a shoe commercial, 

"Try single, it lets you fish longer, shoot straighter, hit the ball farther and all in peace and quiet" 

Amazing.


----------



## Coastalsunshine (May 21, 2004)

Single (widowed) for 1 year. My late husband and I used to joke when he died the ad would read

"Single woman, with Harley, boat and tools - applications being accepted".

But darn we sold the Harley and boat before he died. All I've got left is the tools


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

CptnKris said:


> Single and watching my golf game improve everyday. Feels like a shoe commercial,
> 
> "Try single, it lets you fish longer, shoot straighter, hit the ball farther and all in peace and quiet"
> 
> Amazing.


Well now!! Right Click and save....!!! Hello Kris....I'll put this in the card along with our December wedding Gift to her!!!









Pops!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Anchor Boooooyyyyeeeeeeeeee my picture is up there LOL No here me sleep walking again. But I didn't spill anything!:wink:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Rescently seperated, and single.....Just in time for deer season.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Anchor Boooooyyyyeeeeeeeeee my picture is up there LOL No here me sleep walking again. But I didn't spill anything!:wink:


that one looks a little chinese eyed.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Any of you other singles plan on staying that way? If I met the right one I could see staying with them, but I don't belive I will ever get married. Any one else thinking the same? 


SD


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lmao*

Spout that's not AB.
Dah, it's me 
I'm in my 40's He's in his twenty's

I was blinkin I swear.

That's how drunk you were. LMAO

Shacki, get a life. BWAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Shin diggin I'll take a shot at answering your question about staying single.

I'm in my mid 40's and dont have children. At this point I figure I never will . So be it , I didnt plan it that way but thats the way its working out. Once I made my peace with that dynamic it took lots of the "being married" pressure off. I'd like to find the right one some day but I'll be danged if I'll let the calendar pressure me into a bad decision. 

I'm probably a dreamer but I'd rather have a year of magic than a lifetime of ho hum. 

I remain confused about the female gender. They mesmerize me as much as they baffle me. Till I figure em out I guess I'll have to take consolation in freedom, disposable income and formica counter tops. ( would you guys really spend all that money on granite if it wasnt for your sweeties ? ) I mean hey, thats alot of rods and lures were talking about. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im very happily married! 
Thats because I dont live with her.

I still stand behind my old bumper sticker.

I still miss my Ex, but my aim is improving!

48 years old, been seperated for 14 years, kids are grown and I've never been happier. I LOVE knot being told what to do and when I cant do it. If I feel like not taking out the trash, (Which composes mostly of aluminum cans), I dont have to, and nobody here tells me otherwise. If I dont feel like cooking and Smoked chedder cheese and beef jerky is what I want, thats what I have! If I feel like spending $500 on a new rod and reel or $1500 on a new RC car, I dont answer to nobody. I do what I want, when I want.

After 7 years of living together, then another 5-6 years of being told what I did wrong, Ill never, _NEVER _do it again!

I think!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Well, this thread went all wrong!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

try it again and we'll make sure it doesn't get jacked. :wink:


redfishchick said:


> Well, this thread went all wrong!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've been single for about three years now, and i'm getting very pleasantly used to it.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Check out these drunk single friends of mine!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

isn't that cheech and chong?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

sorry redfishchick, I tried playing it by the rules early then it all came unspooled..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> try it again and we'll make sure it doesn't get jacked. :wink:


Is this real? This isnt another blondfishbait thang?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

lol. it was supposed to be real and it went to hell. I told her to start another one and we would close this one. She was really trying to get the single people to post up to possibly meet up or whatever.


Gary said:


> Is this real? This isnt another blondfishbait thang?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> lol. it was supposed to be real and it went to hell. I told her to start another one and we would close this one. She was really trying to get the single people to post up to possibly meet up or whatever.


Can you define "whatever" :rotfl:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Forget the singles thing. Just come to the gatherings and mingle. Couples, singles, young, old, kids, pets, geeks, dorks, brokebacks, lol, it don't matter, thats what 2 cool is all about. I'm a firm believer the almighty handles the chemistry part. just my 2 cents. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> lol. it was supposed to be real and it went to hell. I told her to start another one and we would close this one. She was really trying to get the single people to post up to possibly meet up or whatever.


Not a date thing or anything, and Im prolly out of line for the invitation since it isnt my house, but what can Drew do? Beat me up? lol

redfishchick. Do you like football and the Texans? We really dont watch the game, eat and party. Its a TTMB thing, your invited!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

ya, well, i work on sundays, this was just supposed to be a way to meet some new friends


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill get you for this Jan! 

I knew it, I knew it!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*He ain't single...*

...


Pat P said:


> He's sleeping on the job again!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL... look at that eye contact!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

dude, it's not me. and I SWEAR that blondefishbait is a real person. 


Gary said:


> Ill get you for this Jan!
> 
> I knew it, I knew it!


----------



## spec-taker (Jul 23, 2004)

*single friend*

Here's a single friend of mine and by the pic you can tell why..............


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

omg, i caught a fish.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I really wish you would. He keeps clanging his tin cup on the bars.







Kind of like fingernails on the chalk board after a while. Besides, no one understands the Spout like the Spigot.


FishinChick© said:


> it is times like these that I am tempted to let spigot back out of his cage


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Chicky,
I just saw that Mr. T has a new tv show. "I Pity the Fool."


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> ya, well, i work on sundays, this was just supposed to be a way to meet some new friends


I remember a post a while back where you said you work at Jax. I'm knot single... but I see you pretty much once every week when I go in for a chicken fried steak so maybe I'll say hi next time just to say Hi. Can I get a discount for being a 2cooler? LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Who dropped a hit of Viagra in my Ice Tea! Lmao J/K


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Musta been Oxx. He keeps them on his tongue









Melon said:


> Who dropped a hit of Viagra in my Ice Tea! Lmao J/K


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> I remember a post a while back where you said you work at Jax. I'm knot single... but I see you pretty much once every week when I go in for a chicken fried steak so maybe I'll say hi next time just to say Hi. Can I get a discount for being a 2cooler? LOL


Who are you/where do you work? Am I even nice to you? LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> Who are you/where do you work? Am I even nice to you? LOL


Tomorrow may actually be a Jax day. I'll order chicken fried steak with extra gravy this time.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Ok, that will really narrow it down! Cmon, you know how many people order that?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

How about a medium rare chicken fried steak? LMAO... I'll try to say Hi but you are usually running around everywhere giving out orders and looking mean.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Yep that would be me, I gotta keep everyone under control somehow, or else your CFS might get hijacked like this thread did.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Its definitely hijacked when Melon tries to pass his viagra addiction off as a mistake by someone else. How do you think he stirs those beans at the b-list gatherings?

So do I get a 2cool discount or what? LMAO


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

we'll see, maybe a free coke LOL


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

u have to tell me where you work first


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Currently Active Users Viewing this Thread: 10 (8 members and 2 guests) boomgoon, Charles Helm, Clint Leopold, fire_chair, Scott Harrison

OK guys, lets bail.... I think they want to be alone.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Whatever!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I dont want the standard med center discount... I want a freebie for gracing Jax with the presence of the Infamous One. :rotfl: :rotfl: How about a 2cool Jax lunch tomorrow at 11:20 am? Who's all going, hopefully some single guys for ya??

LOL

Good night..


----------



## jbrown (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm in for the 2cool discount......hey i would swap lures for a good chicken fried steak any day


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

you guys are pathetic.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> ... I want a freebie for gracing Jax with the presence of the Infamous One. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Don't they usually charge more for that???


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> you guys are pathetic.


It's the rut.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> It's the rut.


LMAO!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sounds like redfishchick just shot a cull-buck! LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> you guys are pathetic.


Me? I'm trying to get a 2cool lunch gathering going there. Put a 2cool sign reserved on a big table for us. I'll be there early, got a meeting at 1 to get back to.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

How about I put something out on the marque! LOL


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> Who are you/where do you work? Am I even nice to you? LOL


LOL...that's funny...am I even nice to you? LOLOLOLOL

Sorry this thread went downhill.....it had good potential.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

OMG,

This thread has been hit more than my ex wife!

Herman


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

redfishchick said:


> How about I put something out on the marque! LOL


Maybe "Fresh Sheepy's"


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

LOL, i would, but if anyone was really coming, they probably wouldnt show up, cause they might get hijacked...just like this thread. hahaha


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

I know, our special fish tomorrow will be sheepshead


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Mitchw123456, bluewatertx, chubri777, Mrs Backlasher, orange

look at all the eves droppers.. dangitt I'm on the list...


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know..... maybe it's this late hour.... 

But as I was reading this thread for singles, with some fellows being glad to get rid of the ex, this little tune just popped into my head:

"If you're single and you know it, clap your hands... "

Like I said, it's very late.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Melon said:


> Who dropped a hit of Viagra in my Ice Tea! Lmao J/K


 That's a tube of Chapstick in yore pocket! 

Spigot stayed here last night and is in the bathtub right now! I kept hearing the most goshawful noise that sounded like a dawg in serious distress! Come to find out it's Spigot SINGING in the tub!

After a couple seconds I recognized the old Gary Stewart song!

She's acting single,
I'm blowing bubbles,
I hide my pain,
yet smell some trouble,

My heart is breaking,
Like these shiny bubbles,
She's acting single,
I'm smelling trouble!

The rest gets garbled as he slides down in the water!

:rotfl:


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Who dropped a hit of Viagra in my Ice Tea! Lmao J/K


Viagra might work miracles for some, but it won't wake the dead :slimer:


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Dam*, that pic of the hairy guy is freaking me out.... The Missing LInk....


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

My tounge stays so HARD..I could cut Diamonds with it..

Guess thats why I landed A Doctor..:an2:

Oxx
:biggrin: 


disgusted said:


> Musta been Oxx. He keeps them on his tongue


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

ever herd the phrase cougar hunting ?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Look out redfishchick! It's ON! 

One must be careful what one wishes for! :rotfl:


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I've heard tale of some encounters with those "urban cougars" that have gotten pretty physical! It's been years and years since I've been out on one of those hunts, but back before X2 and I got together I used to know of a couple of real good spots for em. The best attractants that I found back then were tight jeans, starched shirts, nice truck and Zima!:biggrin:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

You don't hunt the cougar. You just put yourself in it's environment.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I caught one of these!:cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> I caught one of these!:cheers: :rotfl:


Dude, wrong wrong wrong wrong!:rotfl:

But it does remind me............we gonna go poke some flatties?


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

> OMG,
> 
> This thread has been hit more than my ex wife!
> 
> Herman


LMAO.!!


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

> Dude, wrong wrong wrong wrong!:rotfl:
> 
> But it does remind me............we gonna go poke some flatties?


Yes we are!!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Anything to finance a hunting trip.









OxbowOutfitters said:


> My tounge stays so HARD..I could cut Diamonds with it..
> 
> Guess thats why I landed A Doctor..:an2:
> 
> ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've managed to stay out of the fray thus far - but I had to post this:

*Hey Waterspout...I found a lady that wants to meet you *


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

This thread has not only been jacked, but is now in one of the most out-of-control death spiraling tailspins that I have ever been witness to! I see absolutely no way of recovering any control whatsoever...it is doomed to crash and burn!:redface:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

triple f said:


> This thread has not only been jacked, but is now in one of the most out-of-control death spiraling tailspins that I have ever been witness to! I see absolutely no way of recovering any control whatsoever...it is doomed to crash and burn!:redface:


and for once - I was not responsible


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I've managed to stay out of the fray thus far - but I had to post this:
> 
> *Hey Waterspout...I found a lady that wants to meet you *


Gee Thanks SC! just 'cause you couldn't go to lunch with us you had to spoil our appetite!


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, that pic really killed the vive going on here! lmao


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*rotflmao*

at speckle-catcher that just ain't right

Wes


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dummy left a tooth in!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

This is just plain wrong! WTH is Mont when you need him?

Dani California


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Sleepin...He left the Chick & Monkke in Charge...:cheers: 
Oxx..:ac550:



Dani California said:


> This is just plain wrong! WTH is Mont when you need him?
> 
> Dani California


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Dang, that thing killed every branch on the ugly tree on the way down it. 

If thats G-rated, I hate to see pg lol 

SD


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

wishing i had never checked this thread. SC - that is so wrong, but great!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

17 pages of hijacked thread. lol


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Oxx..


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Oxx..


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Heres the last 1


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hey redfishchick, yall were fairly busy and I didn't want to hold up the line with chit chat so.. thanks for another good chicken fried steak. Maybe next week.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*.*

.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I thought you got Lasix done MB


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That was before the surgery :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Hey redfishchick, yall were fairly busy and I didn't want to hold up the line with chit chat so.. thanks for another good chicken fried steak. Maybe next week.


that ought to keep her guessing!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow! Does she have a sister?


huntinguy said:


> I was not so long ago, gonna tie the knot in 17 days


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

sorry bud..........she's a "one of". Her mama's only one.  Just glad I got her!
She's a blessing!


..................16 days now and counting.



btw........one of the first pics I ever saw of her..........she was holdin a 6lb+ bass!!!.......and one of the next she was with a buck deer! She swiped a duck call off of my lanyard on my rearview in May on our second date and I think she got my heart then too!

I figured the only way to get that call back was to marry her........she says I'm still not gettin it back!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Ah-ha, reinforcements have arrived ...

casey_ott2002, D2, FISH ON, GTD, huntinguy, JettyCat, Miss Dixie+, reel lax, Rigger, Rustytrout, triple f+

Put on yer body armor and load the big guns, Miss Dixie.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Wow! Does she have a sister?


sister?

you need to be asking about her grandma! :rotfl:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

.........her grandma IS single!! ROFL:spineyes: :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sow Trout 

The good thing is pretty girls have pretty bridesmaids. Go rent Wedding Crashers and give us a full report in 17 days when the hang over wears off. 

SD


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> Put on yer body armor and load the big guns, Miss Dixie.


Done...


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

LMFAO @ my Cuz


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

waterspout said:


> I caught one of these!:cheers: :rotfl:












man, i just got this. i must be slow today. :headknock


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

that snail shot's funny.

michelle


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Wow! Does she have a sister?


Her Mama is probably more your style.

I ain't as mean as Shawn...


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Done...


Man, that's sexy! You need to be posting on the Hunting Thread. 

Inbound


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh! What happened here? Well, since my original intentions didnt work, atleast it turned out to be entertaining.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> Oh my gosh! What happened here? Well, since my original intentions didnt work, atleast it turned out to be entertaining.


I said way back when here... Hey redfishchick, yall were fairly busy and I didn't want to hold up the line with chit chat so.. thanks for another good chicken fried steak. Maybe next week.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

yes i saw that, but i figuered if you didnt bother to say hello to me, i didnt have to respond to you...lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

redfishchick said:


> yes i saw that, but i figuered if you didnt bother to say hello to me, i didnt have to respond to you...lol


LMAO


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

*DIE THREAD DIE*


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Looks like ya'll have finally exhausted this thread.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

redfishchick said:


> Looks like ya'll have finally exhausted this thread.


Way back, FishinChick offered to kill it if you would start a new one. Adn she would keep the new one in line with the original subject.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

I know, i trust her, but i think these guys would do it again somehow.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

But for some odd reason they all wanna come eat at Jax Grill now. ?????????


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Honey, as it turns out, I guess starting a thread called who's single with this bunch might as well have said, hey b-list - please post here. :rotfl: I hope you're not too upset with the knuckleheads. They're actually a stellar group of people. I count most of them as friends and would call them in a pinch anyday.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ya Think???


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

I'm not mad, it ended up being entertaining. Alot have given me greenies for trying and apoligized.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

redfishchick said:


> I know, i trust her, but i think these guys would do it again somehow.


You are probably right. But FC carries a big sword. Now that it is dying down I will fess up. I am single.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Uh oh... the troops are coming in from the flank! LOL


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

This thread went on so long I am not even single anymore. 

SD


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> Honey, as it turns out, I guess starting a thread called who's single with this bunch might as well have said, *hey b-list* - please post here. :rotfl: I hope you're not too upset with the knuckleheads. They're actually a stellar group of people. I count most of them as friends and would call them in a pinch anyday.


B-LIST!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Alright now Chickee, there might need to be a little clarification on just who all you're referrin to here


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

sorry lance, b-list and french maids is what I meant! :rotfl:


triple f said:


> B-LIST!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Alright now Chickee, there might need to be a little clarification on just who all you're referrin to here


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

ROFL............man I'm dyin here, redfishchick its way off topic but it sure was good fun!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......b-lister.........french maid...........b-lister.........french maid...........b-lister.........french maid........... 
ok, I'm cool with french maid:biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Single and looking.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

B-list ,,, it aint got nothing to do with french! It's a state of mind my friend! We rock! we hAVE MORE FUN THAN ANY FRENCH MAID COULD STAND! stupid caps lock and fat fingers! 


I do need one though! LMAO


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

Shin-Diggin said:


> This thread went on so long I am not even single anymore.
> 
> SD


*LMAO*


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

this is comin from a Married Man..

Oxx..:dance:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OxbowOutfitters again.

peck,,,,,,er woody shut up! She is still wishing she would have moved to Alaska!! LOL j/k bre!​


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well i am not single but after you see this pic of me you will know why


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Say what?*

Hé maintenant homeys ! Mon épouse est française. Et si elle est ma bonne ? J'obtiens déchiré offed ! LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Or....Hé jetzt homeys! Meine Frau ist französisch. Und wenn es mein gutes ist? Ich erreiche heftig gezerrissen offed!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

du sheist mir nich?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Isn't it an automatic red dot for CNP? especially a language translation post?! :slimer:

This is a singles thread Melon, yore at least a double or a triple LOL!


edit: mastercyliner please don't encourage da Melon


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*B-list*

Don't blame everything on the B-list.
I haven't posted anything since like page 2 or something like that.

Some of us worked this week.

Now back to the Jibba Jabba.
Or whatever you call it.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nur wenn Ihr innen das Haus Mrs.Ducky.Can Sie die homey Banjos jetzt hören? Lmao


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

BTW......Gerecht wollte dem Letzten den Pfosten erhalten, bevor das Chickie dieses ein down.LOL schließt


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Nur wenn Ihr innen das Haus Mrs.Ducky.Can Sie die homey Banjos jetzt hören? Lmao


I see they put cameras in the GP employee bathrooms. Hope your head gets to feeling better! LOL!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Lmao! Ducky all I can say is Nasty! Nasty! Nasty! And you owe me a moniter!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Single lady here in Houston, TX that make's her own money, and needs a new room-mate.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Ox,

That embarrasses me!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

It can't die yet! LOL Wake up!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

It's been dead since Thursday, but you woke it up!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Guys, the 2cool discount aint that sweet







but the CFS is... umm ummm ummm.. worth every penny


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> It's been dead since Thursday, but you woke it up!


Well Sorry I had a party all weekend which started thurs sense I signed my papers Thursday I had to celebrate, Oh heck I never need a reason to party! LOL

OK singles, where do I start now? Thank God duck and goose season starts friday and I get to kill stuff again. At least I have something to do now for a few months.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Sprechen sie langsam bitte. Mein deutche ist nichs so gute! Lich mich am ause!










Melon said:


> BTW......Gerecht wollte dem Letzten den Pfosten erhalten, bevor das Chickie dieses ein down.LOL schließt


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

You mean she did not get the guns? what about the Suzuki?


waterspout said:


> Well Sorry I had a party all weekend which started thurs sense I signed my papers Thursday I had to celebrate, Oh heck I never need a reason to party! LOL
> 
> OK singles, where do I start now? Thank God duck and goose season starts friday and I get to kill stuff again. At least I have something to do now for a few months.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

The Thread that wont Die...hwell:

Huh.........???????????????

what did I do this time...?? Ok Im sorry..for whatever I did..?? I guesss I haddd tooo muchhhh Sobeeee energyyyyy Drinkkkkkk..

Oxx..



Mrs Backlasher said:


> Ox,
> 
> That embarrasses me!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> You mean she did not get the guns? what about the Suzuki?


Are you going nutts! heck no. she got her clothes.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Spout Jr ..Hangin out with dad

Oxx..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

here we go again. why can't people use the 2cool browser to load pics? pppffffttttt!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> here we go again. why can't people use the 2cool browser to load pics? pppffffttttt!


dude - yer talking about Oxbow

he couldn't find his own rearend with 2 hands and a flashlight and you expect him to know how to upload pics here after how many years of being a member?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Mabey so Oh Routund 1..But we all could find your BEHINd speckle monkee..when you take a step backwards a light goes off & says warning this fat boy makes wide right turns..:rotfl: 
& yea,,I do suffer from a disease called... Noassatall..:slimer:

Oxx



speckle-catcher said:


> dude - yer talking about Oxbow
> 
> he couldn't find his own rearend with 2 hands and a flashlight and you expect him to know how to upload pics here after how many years of being a member?


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

We can't let this thead die! I'm single in Houston and looking for a new room-mate. 
Or if you want to purchase a new home, or refinance the home you are in now. I can help you there. OK. Don't let this thread die...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Seahuntress said:


> I'm single in Houston and looking for a new room-mate.


OK, wont let it die then...

Male or female room-mate?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Seahuntress said:


> We can't let this thead die! I'm single in Houston and looking for a new room-mate.
> Or if you want to purchase a new home, or refinance the home you are in now. I can help you there. OK. Don't let this thread die...


If I buy a house, you will be my room mate?


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

since it is a fishing site and singles thread, maybe all the single people need to post a picture of their boat. That may help a few out.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Seahuntress said:


> ... if you want to purchase a new home, or refinance the home you are in now. I can help you there. OK. Don't let this thread die...


 Are you by any chance a realtor???! LOL


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Huntress let me help your roomate needed ad. 

Wanted single male with ext cab or larger 3/4 ton and up 4 wheel drive truck. At least 28ft off shore boat loaded with his big guns. Must not be afraid of going down deep in the big blue. Must be able to drink beer and grill 4 nights a week. 

B-list if I left anything out please fill it in!

SD


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

I think I created a monster!!!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I can't believe that this thread is the 2nd most viewed one on TTMB


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

why not? look how hijacked it got! It became a source of entertainment for most people. But its cool, cause I have also gotten to meet a few of ya'll who came by for lunch.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> Ok, girls and guys...Pelican had a great couples thread (i'm not hijacking, he told me to do this).





speckle-catcher said:


> I can't believe that this thread is the 2nd most viewed one on TTMB


Sheesh, unbelievable. RFC, I've got another suggestion ... send me a lotto ticket! 

Hijacked or not, you got a great thread going. Inbound .


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

and if you win? no way! i would have to take a cut. this is hilarious. I didnt do it on purpose, I promise.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> and if you win?


I'll buy you a Chicken Fried Steak.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Oh please! i eat those for free!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Ha Ha*



InfamousJ said:


> OK, wont let it die then...
> 
> Male or female room-mate?


A male room-mate of course.







I need a room-mate, fishing & hunting buddy. I work long hours 12 hours day's so I won't be at home much. Can you help me out here. It would be very much appreciated. My office is in Katy & Kirkwood 
I-10 Any interest out there. Children are welcome also. Have a great day.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Huntress let me help your roomate needed ad.
> 
> Wanted single male with ext cab or larger 3/4 ton and up 4 wheel drive truck. At least 28ft off shore boat loaded with his big guns. Must not be afraid of going down deep in the big blue. Must be able to drink beer and grill 4 nights a week.
> 
> ...


Its not imperative that they are underwater hunters. I hunt and fish on land too. We all have different interest. Can you help me out here on the room-mate thing? But yes boats are nice too.

Regards


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

can he be part time?


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

waterspout said:


> can he be part time?


Spout,
Are you starting to heal now? Just a couple days ago you said you wouldn't be entertaining any ideas of hooking up with a lady friend for a while...something about getting rid of skid marks first or something... Does that tub you're runnin count??

LMAO
Dani California


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ya better be carefull Spout..The (Huntress ) would turn you inside out..

But Knowin you..Youd probally like that..Ya sick puppy :slimer:

Oxx..


waterspout said:


> can he be part time?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Got two tubs amigo! They float and they run, I don't need nothing fansy to go fishing. I catch fish if I walk across the bay and fish. I do get strange looks sometime , I think it's because not all folks can walk on water like me. But see the heeling would go better if someone could help a little bit!  

I aint screeeeeeed!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Got two tubs amigo! They float and they run, I don't need nothing fansy to go fishing. I catch fish if I walk across the bay and fish. I do get strange looks sometime , I think it's because not all folks can walk on water like me. But see the heeling would go better if someone could help a little bit!
> 
> I aint screeeeeeed!


Well good then! I'm glad to hear that. I was getting worried that soon you may be turning in your Man card. From the sounds of it you're getting over it at record speed and all you need now is a little philly to take up some of the slack. Remember bro you ain't gettin no younger so you need to be on the hunt. That scuba diver you're eyein just might be the ticket. Send her a PM bro and then go buy some Dramamine.

Dani California:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL dramamine for what. I have a dive card just haven't been in so long my talnk are expired and my gear probably is all dried out. Dramamine pffffttt I use beer! Even have a spear gun but the rubbers are gone.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Dude, just ask her out on a date*



waterspout said:


> LOL dramamine for what. I have a dive card just haven't been in so long my talnk are expired and my gear probably is all dried out. Dramamine pffffttt I use beer! Even have a spear gun but the rubbers are gone.


I betcha a pm would do the trick.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

I think a fishing date would be great. In the bays or offshore or a hunting trip!!
UMMM now your talking. And of course a dinner date too.. 

OK its back to work for me. Who needs a Mortgage loan for a new home? And now is the time to refinace your home. Take that cash out, and pay off dept. Or use it to buy a boat and go fishing. LOL


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Id Bet he's.......ChIcKeN...

Go ahead Spout ...what ya got to Loose... 
She might say yes..Or she could say NO..either way ya ask'd & Noone can give ya flack for try'n
Now stand back..I'll hold your Beer N watch..:bounce:

Oxx.,.


ROBOWADER said:


> I betcha a pm would do the trick.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Huntress..I need to refinance my house..pm me your #..Please..

Oxx..



Seahuntress said:


> I think a fishing date would be great. In the bays or offshore or a hunting trip!!
> UMMM now your talking. And of course a dinner date too..
> 
> OK its back to work for me. Who needs a Mortgage loan for a new home? And now is the time to refinace your home. Take that cash out, and pay off dept. Or use it to buy a boat and go fishing. LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> .......... Even have a spear gun but the rubbers are gone.


DANG!! I thought this was a family forum???


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Seahuntress said:


> I think a fishing date would be great. In the bays or offshore or a hunting trip!!
> UMMM now your talking. And of course a dinner date too..


There you go Spout. You're fixed. You remind me of my long lost Sohn. It sounds like you might need to borrow the JH like my sohn had to borrow my Buick. You can't take her out on the first date in that Tub of yours dude! Come get the keys.

Dani California


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I kinda like this one guys! I'll keep the keys too. LOL

And Dani, Yes I will come pick up the JH anyway cause I love your bote! You don't have to be mean to my tub though. It floats! LOL I can pick up all kinds of babes in that thing. 

See the problem already. She wants to go fishing, hunting, and me to take her to dinner. I married for love once dang it. This time it's going to be MONEY! LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> Oh please! i eat those for free!


Not me!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Not me!


what I see is a cheap bass turd that has a good job at ****, has a nice house in ***** and is begging for a discount for his lunch meal

priceless!



Is that better J???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

riight Speckle-one! Of all people, geeeeezzz!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sounds like Ox just scored the number for waterspout. lol 

SD


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dani, send me your avatar please! Dayum, can I take her and the JH?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm single. But, I'm in Laredo. Nuff said. LOL


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

this has been entertaining. 
michelle


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Im good at things like that.... Oxx's Dating service..:headknock 
If these 2 hook up..God forgive me.. 
Oxx.. 


Shin-Diggin said:


> Sounds like Ox just scored the number for waterspout. lol
> 
> SD


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Im good at things like that.... Oxx's Dating service..:headknock
> If these 2 hook up..God forgive me..
> Oxx..


or blame you


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the KiCk in da Jewels..Speckle monkee..:rotfl: 

Oxx..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *OxbowOutfitters*
_   
Im good at things like that.... Oxx's Dating service..:headknock 
If these 2 hook up..God forgive me.. 
Oxx.._

I thought you Hooked Medulla up?

Son I need full body pics and a voice first. Besides, I 'm working on something right now. It to HOT to show on here! You morons would drop dead! rotfl! Very Hot I tell ya! And It's totally Meow!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Quote:
> Besides, I 'm working on something right now. It to HOT to show on here! You morons would drop dead! rotfl! Very Hot I tell ya! And It's totally Meow!












ROFL!


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

*Who's Single?*



_ Lesson (#2)_ 



 This is a test and only a test. Conducted by the Who's Single Assoc. The Following below is a free advertisement paid by the Who's Single Assoc. No animals were harmed in the making of the picture. 



*WARRING!* Picture may cause serious stiffness, nausea, eye strain, dehydration and a compulsive eating disorder. If any of these side effects start to occur  : Please close window, shut-down computer and immediately turn on the Discovery Channel. 

_ *"You might be single over the Holidays..(IF)?"*_










1) You ask your girl-friend to "Let you due the spread this year without the paintbrush"

2) You ask your girl-friend to "Hurry up and share some breast!"

3) You ask your girl-friend "Aren't those breast a little small this year!"

4) You ask your girl-friend "If her sister's breast taste better!"

5) You ask your girl-friend "If her breast are real!"

6) You ask your girl-friend "If you could sample her breast!"

7) You ask your girl-friend "To pretend she's the breast!"

8) You ask your girl-friend "To stop playing with her breast!"

9) You ask your girl-friend "To make something else b/c you don't like breast!"

10) You ask your girl-friend "If you could spend the Holidays with the rest of her family!"


----------



## miller mania (Aug 26, 2005)

cool threads, single and looking, going to the lease the piggy are a calling.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*allrighty then*

After almost 300 replies and over 35,000 views I think we have established who is single, who isnt, and who will probably remain single. lol Lets move on and close this monster so Mont's server can catch its breath.

Z


----------

